# Perú, Lima. Park Daniel Alcides Carrión (History of Medicine)



## camiloplaza (Oct 8, 2009)

delenda est


----------



## camiloplaza (Oct 8, 2009)

*Location in Google maps*

delenda est


----------



## camiloplaza (Oct 8, 2009)

*Today*

delenda est


----------



## camiloplaza (Oct 8, 2009)

*Dos de Mayo Hospital*

delenda est


----------



## camiloplaza (Oct 8, 2009)

*Spanish version. Versión en Castellano*

delenda est


----------

